# Residential lighting design tools



## lightpro (Aug 30, 2012)

*lighting design program*

I recommend Dialux. Almost as good as the professional products, and it's free. There is also a free, little, handy program called <lightbeams> on the commercial side of the GE Lighting website. You load a specific lamp type--[it'll be a GE product]--and see what the direct illuminance would be.
With care you can import photometric files from other makers.
The best tool for general fixture choices is Photometric Toolbox from Lighting Analysts, but that's for really manipulating those files.

Hope this helps.


----------

